# Condition sur Automator



## Tropik (16 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à automatiser un processus simple : à chaque nouveau fichier téléchargé atterrissant dans le dossier Téléchargements (réglage par défaut), j'aimerais que SI le fichier est un .avi/.mkv, il soit déplacé dans un dossier X. J'ai cherché, pas trouvé de réglage ni dans Safari ni dans les préférences systèmes etc. Je me suis donc dis : "Automator". Une belle 1ère occasion de l'utiliser !

Alors à ce que j'ai compris, Automator ne gère pas nativement les conditions, il faut passer par un script. Apparemment Applescript fonctionne bien, mais je n'y connais rien à ce langage. Je veux simplement dire dans mon script : "Si le fichier importé dans Téléchargements a l'extension .avi ou .mkv, on passe à la case suivante. Sinon, tu ne fais rien." (Cf. le screen pour la case suivante).

Je suis étudiant en programmation, donc vous pouvez considérer que j'ai un bon niveau en esprit procédural. Juste que là, je ne connais pas ! 

Merci bien !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2015)

Fichiers et dossiers > Filtrer les éléments du Finder


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2015)

sinon, un utilitaire sympa pour ce genre de trucs : Hazel.


----------



## Tropik (17 Mai 2015)

Salut Grug, je préfère le faire avec Automator cela me permet de mieux le maitriser pour plus tard.

Moonwalker, j'ai mis l'élément que tu m'as indiqué (cf. l'image) mais cela ne marche pas. As-tu une idée du pourquoi ?

Pour le test, j'ai mis en premier l'élément Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués afin de passer à l'action de dossier des éléments à trier puis à déplacer. Le tri s'est bien effectué mais pour le déplacement je ne suis pas sûr que cela ait marché. Pour enregistrer l'action de dossier finale, j'ai enlevé comme conseillé par Automator l'élement "Obtenir...". Mais une fois enregistré et ajouté l'action au dossier voulu, cela ne marche pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2015)

Cela ressemble (je suis prudent, car je ne pratique pas le script) à ce que tu recherches, mais en plus compliqué, ce qui ne devrait pas te faire peur :

http://www.chassimages.com/forum/index.php?topic=133478.0 (voir le script de makpro et les remarques de Pascal Méheut).

Autre possibilité (simple, donc à ma portée de littéraire) via Automator : créer un workflow associé au dossier Téléchargements en choisissant « action de dossier » au lancement d'Automator. J'ai testé ce qui suit et cela me transfère automatiquement tout fichier txt ou tiff placé dans Téléchargements dans le dossier Documents :





Si nécessaire, voir ici les explications de Bernard Escaut sur les actions de dossier (vers le bas de la page) : http://www.osxfacile.com/automator.html


----------



## Tropik (17 Mai 2015)

Etonnant ! Au final ton workflow est le même que le mien, juste pas la même action qui filtre mais je ne vois aucune raison qui fait que ta démarche fonctionne et pas la mienne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2015)

L'action de dossier est-elle bien activée dans le dossier Films - Séries ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (17 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Ne faut-il pas activer l'action de dossier dans le dossier "téléchargements" ?

Nicolas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2015)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ne faut-il pas activer l'action de dossier dans le dossier "téléchargements" ?
> 
> Nicolas



Oups, c'est exactement ce que je voulais demander. Je n'ai pas cité le bon dossier. Littéraire, disais-je, pas informaticien…


----------



## Tropik (17 Mai 2015)

Ah effectivement, j'avais pensé à activer l'action sur le dossier Téléchargements mais pas sur Film/série. Mais même une fois fais, ça ne marche pas. J'ai essayé ta solution cratès, cela ne marche pas. 

Dans l'ordre voici ce que j'ai fais : créer l'action de dossier dans Automator, l'enregistrer une fois fini, activer les actions de dossier (et ajouter celle que je vient de créer) aux dossier Téléchargement et Film/série.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2015)

Je confirme bien que l'action de dossier n'est à ajouter que dans le dossier de départ où elle doit agir : ici, Téléchargements, comme le signalait donc les_inommables66 (et contrairement à mon message #7, qui n'est qu'un lapsus). C'est ce que j'ai fait dans mon test et cela a parfaitement fonctionné.


----------



## Tropik (21 Mai 2015)

Je me permet de up ce sujet car je ne trouve toujours pas solution à mon problème. J'ai créé EXACTEMENT la même action de dossier que toi Cratès, et rien ne se passe quand je glisse un avi/mkv (ou même autre chose) dans le dossier Téléchargements. De ton côté, faisait-il le transfert directement ? Automator était-il ouvert ?

J'ai pourtant bien activé l'action de dossier sur Téléchargements.. Je ne comprends pas.

EDIT : J'ai quand même l'impression que des fonctions sont buggés... Cf l'image. Le 1er bloc étant pour le test dans Automator, je lui passe 4 fichiers et lui demande simplement de les déplacer, il ne m'en déplace que 2. Si vous avez une explication, je veux bien !


----------



## les_innommables66 (21 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir,

A priori, tu lui demandes de déplacer 4 fichiers, mais dont 2 sont déjà dans le dossier de destination.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Tropik (21 Mai 2015)

Ah bien vu ! Je n'y avais pas du tout fais gaffe !

J'ai fais des test, dans automator ça marche (Cf l'image, avant ces 2 blocs il y a "Obtenir des éléments..." pour faire le test). Mais ce qui est troublant, c'est qu'une fois l'action de dossier enregistrée, automator fermé, l'action activée sur Téléchargements, et une fois un fichier mkv/avi déposé sur Téléchargement, il ne se passe rien. Pour le test, j'ai inséré un fichier mkv et une image.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2015)

Je viens de retester l'action de dossier activée dans Téléchargements « Rechercher des éléments du Finder » (extension en avi) + « Déplacer les éléments du Finder ». Automator étant fermé, cela marche parfaitement. Tout fichier avi glissé dans Téléchargements est aussitôt transféré dans le dossier de destination que j'avais indiqué. Je suis sous Snow Leopard. J'ignore si cela change quoi que ce soit. 

Il faudrait peut-être faire appel au Mentaliste…


----------



## Tropik (22 Mai 2015)

On a fait la même chose mot pour mot alors. Je suis sous Yosemite, j'ai bien fait attention à autoriser Automator dans le menu Sécurité & Confidentialité. Ça devient surnaturel cette histoire...


----------

